# looking for hunting land near Dawsonville GA



## hiccup1014 (Feb 15, 2008)

My name is Erica and my husband and enjoy hunting quite a bit. Unfortunately we can't find much land to hunt. We are willing pay dues and help maintain land and food plots, we would just like to find a place nearby. We live in Dawsonvi


----------



## airbosn (Feb 19, 2008)

Me and my son and his fiance are looking for land in Dawson also.  I am finding it very hard to find.  If you find some to lease let us know we would be willing to go in and help start a club.  What vet do you work for his fiance works for one also.  I work at a Funeral Home in Cumming.  Would love to start a club if we could find the land.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 20, 2008)

Its around. Just hard to come by. I'm in 2 clubs in dawsonville. They are full..Sorry... Best bet is to hit the rd during turkey season and maybe find some club members somewhere parked and wait em out lol.....If yall do find any to lease.Please let me know. I'll join it!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 20, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> If yall do find any to lease.Please let me know. I'll join it!



Add me to the contact list too!

I need some place to hunt close to home.


----------



## hiccup1014 (Feb 20, 2008)

Definately! I work at Crestview Animal Hospital un Cumming. Where does she work?


----------



## airbosn (Feb 20, 2008)

pet vet


----------

